# Ideas pare hacer un fotofono



## JoseOever (Ago 18, 2011)

Se que no es un proyecto muy comun
Necesito saber que tipo de fotodispositivo necesito
y como transmitir el sonido en luz
y como recibir la luz en sonido sin la interferencia del sol
¿que clase de integrado necesito?
¿Fotodiodo o Fototransistor?
IR o Luz Visible
LED IR o LAMPARA INCANDECENTE
TRANSISTOR O AMP. OP.

GRACIAS POR SUS IDEAS
Soy muy bueno en esto, asi que usen cualquier lenguaje


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2011)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/transmisor-laser-sonido-10547/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/transmisor-audio-laser-35938/


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 18, 2011)

El problema no es inventarlo porque ya existe como te muestra Fogonazo...
El problema de este invento es que el haz de luz sigue una trayectoria en línea recta y no puede ser cortado por nada...además de que la calidad no es la mejor...


----------



## JoseOever (Ago 19, 2011)

Claro que le problema no es INVENTARLO
es hacerlo en la realidad, pero no se que necesito,
tengo la idea de un UA741 para amplificador de la señal del Fototransistor o un arreglo Darlinton de transistores 2N2222
pero, ¿que opinan?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 19, 2011)

JoseOever dijo:


> Claro que le problema no es INVENTARLO
> es hacerlo en la realidad, pero no se que necesito,
> tengo la idea de un UA741 para amplificador de la señal del Fototransistor o un arreglo Darlinton de transistores 2N2222
> pero, ¿que opinan?



Hola Amigo, bueno la transmision de ese tipo puede realizarse en sistema digital, o bien modulado sobre una portadora ambos pueden dar excelente calidad todo depende, de las exigencias que pretendes, del sistema transductor y su ancho de banda que puede ofrecerte.-
Puedes utilizar un sistema laser como menciono Fogonazo (necesita una buena alineacion de ambos dispositivos) o bien por emision IR.-, este ultimo tiene limites en lo que respecta a distancia, ademas funciona en ambientes con bajo o libre de radiacion solar.-


----------

